# Still in "preparing for shipping stage" - UPDATE: shipped!



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I ordered a reborn Kindle Saturday (expected delivery date 12/3)... and it is still being prepared for shipping (been that way since I ordered it). The book light i ordered at the same time (same order) has been shipped already...

Why isn't Amazon shipping it yet? My poor Kindle is probably tired of being prepped and would like to get on the road.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TM said:


> I ordered a reborn Kindle Saturday (expected delivery date 12/3)... and it is still being prepared for shipping (been that way since I ordered it). The book light i ordered at the same time (same order) has been shipped already...
> 
> Why isn't Amazon shipping it yet? My poor Kindle is probably tired of being prepped and would like to get on the road.


Yes, my reborn Kindle arrived today...one day early! I wasn't expecting it til tomorrow. Good thing I was here this morning when the UPS guy arrived. Mine was shipped from Campbellsville, KY.

L


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Glad you got yours (and early to boot)... if they don't ship mine soon - it will not even arrive on the 3rd (I did two day shipping).


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Checked again... and still not shipped.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

TM,  
Don't distress when I ordered mine with next day shipping if didn't ship out until 12-something am on the day it was supposed to be here... it traveled from Kentucky to AZ and was in my hands by noon.  

It will probably still get here when its supposed to.

Rla1996


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> TM,
> Don't distress when I ordered mine with next day shipping if didn't ship out until 12-something am on the day it was supposed to be here... it traveled from Kentucky to AZ and was in my hands by noon.
> 
> It will probably still get here when its supposed to.
> ...


Thanks! I am driving myself nuts constantly checking to see if it has shipped. Poor thing is till being prepped.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hang in there TM! It will definitely be worth the wait!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

TM said:


> Thanks! I am driving myself nuts constantly checking to see if it has shipped. Poor thing is till being prepped.


Hang in there TM... it won't be much longer now!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I had mine over nighted..It stayed in that prep mode for over 12 hours. It finally shipped at 10:07 that night and I had it the next day un night at 7:42PM. It was a very long day.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks guys - I am still in prep mode - been in that mode since Saturday. I ordered around noon... and it went into prep mode shortly after ordering. Long time in prep mode. I hope there isnlt a problem with it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that TM...


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Angela...

Okay we are now at it being prepped for shipping a little after noon on Saturday... it is now almost 10 pm Monday, and he is *still* being prepped... what are they doing to my kindle??


----------



## Msslaydbug (Nov 26, 2008)

I ordered mine on Saturday afternoon. Mine was prepping most of Sunday and was finally shipped out this afternoon about 2pm. It is coming from KY and should be here tomorrow. Soooo glad I had it overnighted. This is the longest wait ever !


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

TM said:


> Thanks Angela...
> 
> Okay we are now at it being prepped for shipping a little after noon on Saturday... it is now almost 10 pm Monday, and he is *still* being prepped... what are they doing to my kindle??


Maybe they're making sure it has a warm coat, mittens and a scarf on before it goes out.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Maybe they're making sure it has a warm coat, mittens and a scarf on before it goes out.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bast is on his way!

Shipped last night at around 5:30pm (Amazon was being curel and didn;t email or or update my order page until this morning!)... No idea where it shipped from, but is already close. I should have him tommorrow (on time)... Yippee!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, we're on Kindlewatch!!!!

Keep us posted. Where is your Kindle now?  Tracking... tracking....

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO TM, how exciting! You will be a Kindle owner very soon. Keep us posted. We all enjoy the "Kindle Watch."

Linda


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bast is in transit... he was one state over at 8:30am... he should be in my state soon... 

Thanks for all the support guys... and Amazon was cruel yesterday, not e-mailing or updating my page!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Does "he' have a name yet!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, his name is Bast (well unless he turns out to be a she or doesnlt like it... but I am certain he is a he and fits the name)....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the name, my Kindle is Ruby.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks - Ruby is a good name too!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And can you tell us the background of Bast? Sir Sterndale Bennett wants to know.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As does Eleanor the Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bast is a perephial character (yet one one of my favorite ones) in one of my favorite books, but the story would not be told without him. He is also is much different (and more complex) than what he appears to be on the surface... Very cool character!


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

TM...I'm so happy it shipped...tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Than ks - and i shouild gret it late morning/early afternoon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

TM said:


> Than ks - and i shouild gret it late morning/early afternoon.


Will you be home for the delivery? Hope so. Then you can start Kindling right away.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

WAHOO TM!!!!!!  I bet Bast is just almost trembling in his beautiful box with excitement.... knowing he'll soon be home at last and spending his time with you!!  MaKK and I are so excited for the two of you and we know you'll be as happy as we are!  Keep us posted..... we're here for you..... waiting with Kindlebumps!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kindlewatch is so exciting!! So happy for you TM!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks ya'll... and yeah, I will be home (work from home) - I hope tommorrow is a light day (today is very busy) so i can play with Bast.

he sat in a shipping depot for most of the day but is now on the move...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

TM said:


> Thanks ya'll... and yeah, I will be home (work from home) - I hope tommorrow is a light day (today is very busy) so i can play with Bast.
> 
> he sat in a shipping depot for most of the day but is now on the move...


Go Speed Racer Go Speed Racer Gooo!!! errr I mean Bast!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

he should be almosyt to my local UPS depot. he will sopend the night there then hopefully be here in the mroning. UPS had better not be running late tommorrow!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TM said:


> he should be almosyt to my local UPS depot. he will sopend the night there then hopefully be here in the mroning. UPS had better not be running late tommorrow!


I hope he has a warm hat and mittens!

L


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I hope so too - especially since it is supposed to snow again tommorrow (which may delay my UPS delivery... grrrrr)...


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I always thought Bast was the ancient Egyptian cat god.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lotus said:


> I always thought Bast was the ancient Egyptian cat god.


I think that is Bastet.

But I am not an expert on any of this so if I am wrong, say so!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think that is Bastet.
> 
> But I am not an expert on any of this so if I am wrong, say so!
> 
> L


You're both right.



> In Egyptian mythology, Bast (also spelled Ubasti, and later Bastet) is an ancient solar and war goddess, worshipped at least since the Second Dynasty. In the late dynasties, the priests of Amun began to call her Bastet, a repetitive and diminutive form after her role in the pantheon became diminished as Sekhmet, a similar lioness war deity, became more dominant in the unified culture of Lower and Upper Egypt. In the Middle Kingdom, the cat appeared as Bastet's sacred animal and after the New Kingdom she was depicted with a woman with a cat's head carrying a sacred rattle and a box or basket.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is what I love about this board. People share information in a kind and informative way. No bashing, no name calling, just saying, hey...let's learn...

you know, that might be a characteristic of all us readers, don't ya think?

Thanks everyone, I am so glad to have met all of you.

Night for me now..

L


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

And since I adore cats... it is very fitting (I just am not telling Bast that his name is also a female name - he may bet a wee upset at that)....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Love cats, total cat freak here. Yep, cat lady on the end of the road in the making here  

Bast, everytime I hear that I hear it in old british english for some reason. Like Bath. Don't know why.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Love cats, total cat freak here. Yep, cat lady on the end of the road in the making here
> 
> Bast, everytime I hear that I hear it in old british english for some reason. Like Bath. Don't know why.


I am the cat lady! I have two insuide babies... and you don;t want to know how many outside ones (hey, we live on a farm so is okay)... my outsode babies are spoiled even (a couple even hang in the heated section of one of the buildings) - and a couple seem to think that me opening the house door is an invitatiomn to come one in - my inside babies are never amused when that happens.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, TM -

Bast is _almost_ home!

Don't forget to breathe and to post here once you've done your initial bonding

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TM said:


> I hope so too - especially since it is supposed to snow again tommorrow (which may delay my UPS delivery... grrrrr)...


TM

Is it snowing? We're there with you!!! Kindlewatch, kindlewatch!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep us posted TM, we are all waiting and watching with you!

Linda


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Well it is not snowing yet... UPS is also not here yet


----------

